# SensoreS de movimiento con punto de referEncia



## adartsek (Oct 30, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hola a todos quisiera saber si al guien sabe algun tipo de dispositivo o como hacer para tener dos sensores de coordenadas (x y z) mas omenos como los acelremotros pero referenciados a un punto. lo que quisiera saber es como hacer para saber la pocision de un punto en el espacio pero con referencia a otro............gracias por su atencion y muchisimas mas grasias si me pueden ayudar.


perdonen por haber publicado doble no me sabia las reglas por favor no lo quites necesito una idea de como hacerlo grassss.....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 31, 2010)

2 sensores, ubicados *físicamente* en distintos lugares en un *mismo* eje de coordenadas, van a dar la posición relativa. Supongamos que A dice que el punto está en XY, B dice que está en X´Y´, ya está resuelto. Me parece que por ahí va la solución.


----------



## pepechip (Oct 31, 2010)

eso es precisamente lo que hace un GPS


----------



## adartsek (Oct 31, 2010)

pos lo que necesito hacer es algo con distacias pequeñas por lo que no se si el gps me podria servir estoy hablando de centimetros agradesco mucho la suguerencia......................y a black pos preguntarle que tipos de sensores serian esos..........muchas grasias por su ayuda.....


----------



## adartsek (Nov 1, 2010)

mas omenos en la imagen se muestra lo que quiero obtener


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ese punto, que es en realidad? O sea, qué hay que detectar, algo que se mueve, un dibujo en el cual hay 2 puntos, etc.
Lo que vos dibujaste ya es un sistema de 3 coordenadas, para eso se necesitan al menos 3 sensores.


----------



## adartsek (Nov 1, 2010)

por eso digamos que tengo mi punto de referncia en (0,0,0) y deseo saber donde se encuentra el objeto que esta en la pocision (x,y,z) entonces lo que quisiera saber es que tipo de sensores puedo utilizar pos por ahora solo se me ocure utizar acelerometros y giroscopio pero no se si podria hacer de una forma mas sencilla.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ese objeto, de qué material es?
Puede reflejar la luz?
Qué tamaño tiene?
Cual es el rango de distancias que hay que cubrir?
Ya para definir un sensor específico y buscarlo, tenés que aportar más datos, si no, se va a hacer imposible.


----------



## adartsek (Nov 1, 2010)

hagamos de cuentas una esfera que voy a mover con mi mano la cual va a tener un punto de referncia en una mesa podria ser al fin el tamaño no importa.........no puedo utilizar camara infrarojas o algo parecido.......pos el fin es que al mover la pelota en mi mano esta se debera mover en una interfas vitual creada en mi pc pero como si estuviera sujeta al un punto cero pos al devolverla a este mimo debera ubicarse alli seria como si estubierra amarrada a ese punto..........gracias men por tu ayuda discula la insistencia pero en verdad quisiera saber si es que se puede hacer al fin esto seria como los primeros pasos de mi proyecto de fin de carrera.......


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 1, 2010)

Esto es lo que se me ocurre en el momento, luego intentaré buscar más información. Suponiendo una caja, donde iría una pelotita.
En una de las paredes laterales, una fuente de luz, en la opuesta, un lente y un arreglo de fotodiodos, con eso p.ej. el eje x. Lo mismo en las otras dos paredes. Ahí ya tendrías un simple sistema xy.
Obviamente, la pelotita habría que moverla sin que la mano interfiera con el haz de luz.
Otra idea que se me ocurre, podría ser, si la pelotita fuera de metal, un sensor inductivo y con eso determinar a qué distancia está la pelotita del sensor.
También, si se puede poner la interfaz en la pelotita (lo cual requeriría un transmisor dentro de ella), se podría utilizar p.ej un mouse óptico que quede "flotando" en el interior con lo cual el desplazamiento (si gira) sería de lectura casi directa.
Bueno, luego seguiré investigando y te diré más pavadas que las que ya dije.


----------



## pepechip (Nov 2, 2010)

Busca informacion sobre el funcionamiento del mando de la consola Wii.


----------



## Beamspot (Nov 3, 2010)

Wii = acelerómetros. WiiMotionPlus = giróscopos añadidos.

Hay varias soluciones al problema propuesto. Ninguna es sencilla. Ultrasonidos es una vía, pero es imprecisa (alrededor de un cm) y 'lenta'. Lo habitual suelen ser cámaras esteresocópicas, pero hace falta una cierta potencia de cálculo.

Lo más rápido es hacerse con un mando de Wii y un PC con bluetooth, y experimentar con los acelerómetros. Kalman me viene a la cabeza cada vez que se pronuncian dichos sensores. Potencia de cálculo, matemáticas matriciales complejas y similar como base y punto de partida.

En cualquier caso, nada apto para novatos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola adartsek

Este es un tema bastante interesante.

Lo que está requiriendo el originador de este tema es: “Si alguien sabe de algún tipo de dispositivo o como hacer para tener dos sensores de coordenadas (x y z) mas o menos como los aceleremotros pero referenciados a un punto.” 
Busca un dispositivo que tenga sensores en los ejes X, Y.

Más adelante, en su mensaje original dice: “Lo que quisiera saber es como hacer para ‘saber la posición de un punto en el espacio’ pero con referencia a otro.”

Así que:
El objetivo fundamental, según entiendo, es: encontrar un dispositivo con sensores en los ejes X, Y para Localizar un objeto en el espacio.
Aunque el espacio tiene 3 Dimensiones, tan solo con 2 ejes probablemente no encuentre el objeto. Pero en fin.

Adartsek en su mensaje #4 deja ver que su espacio es de algunos centímetros.
Podría utilizar algo llamado “XY Table(Mesa XY)” sobre la cual colocar, tanto en el eje X como en el Y unos emisores de luz y sus sensores de luz con los cuales detectaría la posición del objeto suspendido sobre este sistema. 
Las lecturas se toman de las manivelas que se giran para desplazar la mesa superior en los ejes X, Y.

La mesa presentada en el dibujo adjunto tal vez sea demasiado grande pero se puede buscan en Google.com algo más adecuado indagando por XY TABLE.

También se podrían utilizar 2 mecanismos que mueven el lente en los sistemas de Compact-Disk. Uno para el eje X, otro para el eje Y. El subsistema que jira el disco se puede quitar y colocar los emisores y sensores de luz.

En fin espero estas ideas le sirvan para desarrollar su proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

